# Best Snow Tires?



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi everyone! I was curious which is the best snow tires for snow removal.....Bridgestone Blizzak W965 with UNI-T (10 ply) or Cooper Discoverer M+S ? The size will be LT265 75 16 E. I am pretty much a Firestone/Bridgestone guy but just want to know if anybody has ever used them and how well they do in snow.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

we run both blizzaks on a f-150 and cooper M&S studded on my explorer. both are amazing snow tires and i love them both. the blizzaks have awsome traction in all conditions. the coopers with the studds are just as good i'd say..very close to the blizzaks but with the studds they take the cake on ice. without studds i'd say give it to the blizzaks though. goodluck on the search both are great tires.


----------



## azandy (Oct 15, 2008)

Last year I put these general grabbers on the truck I plow with. I was impressed. Can't say I've ever had traction like that before.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I use the coopers M+S and love them. Can plow up hill, safely drive faster among other benefits. I have never heard anyone complain about them.

I heard rumors of the blizzaks being not so good on certain vehicles but I have never owned them.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

terrapro;817589 said:


> I use the coopers M+S and love them. Can plow up hill, safely drive faster among other benefits. I have never heard anyone complain about them.
> .


I ran MasterCraft MSRs last winter and loved them. They are VERY similar to the Coopers, but MUCH cheaper.

One more and your there, Terrapro!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

azandy;817576 said:


> Last year I put these general grabbers on the truck I plow with. I was impressed. Can't say I've ever had traction like that before.


General Grabber AT2s? Worst tires I ever owned.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I just purchased a set of Nokian Hakkapeliitta's (nice name ) for the truck I drive. My buddy sells these tires at his repair shop, and swears I'm gonna love them... we'll see.
Otherwise, all of my other trucks have Cooper M & S... Love 'em.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

2COR517;817604 said:


> One more and your there, Terrapro!


"I would to thank the academy and to all of you loving fans out there I couldn't have got this far with out you!"


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

2COR517;817605 said:


> General Grabber AT2s? Worst tires I ever owned.


The worst tire ever....................We tried these on one of our new trucks and they lasted about 10k miles and made the truck ride and handle like a canoe on ice.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

silvercity;817627 said:


> The worst tire ever....................We tried these on one of our new trucks and they lasted about 10k miles and made the truck ride and handle like a canoe on ice.


So it's not just me. I wanted BFG ATs. The shop was all, these are almost the same, fifty bucks cheaper each. And they were studdable. First time I tried to push in 2wd I knew I made a mistake.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

ive read a ton of reviews on tires, and made sure i was looking at 3/4ton + trucks, and ive found that the Kumho KL71's had great reviews on snow and ice. im getting a set for the chevy and Ford for this season.


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

really, people raved about the grabber at2 last year?................


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm looking for all around tires ... Can't afford two different tires for summer & winter ,maybe later... How are the Cooper Discoverers ATR's ???? 50,000 mi. warranty... Need tires badly trying to find some thing good for the money until better times !!! Any other suggestions ??? Thanks ! ! ! !


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I put these tires on my dually in the spring. It doesnt get used much but when it does, it normally had about 3 tons in it and it has haulled LOTS of mulch and there is no wear on them at all. The reviews are very good and I am going to put them on my 2 fords over the 2 months.
http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/fi...alse&cf=false&rd=16&sw=false&rc=ILCINT&cs=305


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

RichG53;817765 said:


> I'm looking for all around tires ... Can't afford two different tires for summer & winter ,maybe later... How are the Cooper Discoverers ATR's ???? 50,000 mi. warranty... Need tires badly trying to find some thing good for the money until better times !!! Any other suggestions ??? Thanks ! ! ! !


Rich, my truck had ATRs on it when I bought it. They have a less aggressive tread which is better in the snow than a mud tire. They are a good all around tire. Do you go offroad at all, or just stay on the roads? If you're primarily on road/plowing, look for something like the ATRs. Check out the Mastercraft line. Very similar to Coopers, less expensive.


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

BFG AT's have always been my fist choice but i also have a set of Goodyear Silent Armors on my Chevy HD and was pretty happy with them last winter. The Goodyears where a little pricy though so unless their price's where to come down I will stay with my BFG's


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Dean Wintercat tires. They are studabble, though they were so good without studs I didnt have the studs put in. I had BFG a/t and these are better. Dean is made Cooper tire.

Buy Cooper or Dean and quit buying all that overseas crap. Buy American.ussmileyflag


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*coopers rock*

We ran BFGs for years and tried Coopers last year.
Buying another set for this year. They are so good I dont know how I could try others.
(but enough reviews on Psite and I may)

tc


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Avitare;818352 said:


> We ran BFGs for years and tried Coopers last year.
> Buying another set for this year. They are so good I dont know how I could try others.
> (but enough reviews on Psite and I may)
> 
> tc


Buying another set of what? Coopers? What tread?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I use mudstar tires from Kost Tire great traction, i rarely use 4- wheel drive thats with the dump truck, its all in the foot control lol


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I just bought a set of Nitto 295 terra graplers. They look awsome and I know they'll perform awsome. I got a great price on them too.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

FISHERBOY;818366 said:


> ... its all in the foot control lol


That's very true. I can move vehicles out of places in 2wd that my wife can't get to move in 4wd. Nothing cracks me up than seeing guys spinning all four when plowing. I rarely spin a tire.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

2COR517;817778 said:


> Rich, my truck had ARTs on it when I bought it. They have a less aggressive tread which is better in the snow than a mud tire. They are a good all around tire. Do you go offroad at all, or just stay on the roads? If you're primarily on road/plowing, look for something like the ARTs. Check out the Mastercraft line. Very similar to Coopers, less expensive.


Maybe occasionally mostly road ... Will they be ok for a little off road driving into the job ???? How are they in the rain ???? I don't want a noisy tire just good all around .... (Tracktion).. I would like to buy local ... Farm&Fleet is going to have a big sale on them in about two weeks ...

2COR517 What are you running now ????????


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm using the Mastercraft MSR's for snows they're pretty good, I've used Firestone Winterforce and those are good also. I've got a few thousand miles on some Treadwright Warden A/T retreads and so far in mud/rain and dry pavement handle well.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

RichG53;818395 said:


> Maybe occasionally mostly road ... Will they be ok for a little off road driving into the job ???? How are they in the rain ???? I don't want a noisy tire just good all around .... (Tracktion).. I would like to buy local ... Farm&Fleet is going to have a big sale on them in about two weeks ...


The ATRs should be fine for you.



RichG53;818395 said:


> 2COR517 What are you running now ????????


BFG AT's for the summer, Mastercraft MSRs with studs for the winter. I like the BFGs in the summer because I have to drive on customers lawns and don't want to spin!!!!!!!!!

Tires are like truck brands. Everyone has there favorite. If I had to have one tire for all year, It would be probably be the BFGs, or Michelin LT X Radial...........


----------



## Going Commercial (Oct 15, 2008)

I run BFG All Terrain TKO and Cooper Discover ATR. Have had great luck with both but give the TKO my first choice. The Cooper M&S are not an all around tire and the mileage rating is not even close to the ATR or TKO. If you do any towing the M&S will not wear that well according to my Cooper Dealer. He suggests staying with the ATR.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Going Commercial;818657 said:


> I run BFG All Terrain TKO and Cooper Discover ATR. Have had great luck with both but give the TKO my first choice. The Cooper M&S are *not an all around tire* and the mileage rating is not even close to the ATR or TKO. If you do any towing the M&S will not wear that well according to my Cooper Dealer. He suggests staying with the ATR.


The question was about opinions on the best snow tire not an all around tire.


----------



## Going Commercial (Oct 15, 2008)

Understood the question. I do not change my tires between seasons and with that said I like the BFG ATR and Cooper ATR , they have both been great in snow and all yr use. IMO it was worth the slightly higher cost to run the ATR tires vs the M&S tires that I pay to change after winter.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Going Commercial;818850 said:


> Understood the question. I do not change my tires between seasons and with that said I like the BFG ATR and Cooper ATR , they have both been great in snow and all yr use. IMO it was worth the slightly higher cost to run the ATR tires vs the M&S tires that I pay to change after winter.


If you understood the question, why did you respond? You don't seem to have any personal direct experience with dedicated snow tires.

What do those BFG ATRs look like?


----------



## Going Commercial (Oct 15, 2008)

They are BFG All Terrain TA/KO , NOT BFG ATRs. The COOPER tire is the Discover ATR
No I do not personally use dedicated snow tires.
I responded after reading and following the entire thread which in posts 12 and on the tires I have experience with are talked about even by YOU (2COR).
I do not know how to describe what they look like but they show the tread patterns on the BFG Web Site I believe. What is the reason for being so critical on PLOWSITE towards others?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank all ! ! ! ! Now lets all be civil .... We can all have fun !!!!!!


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

for the money i use treadwright retreads they work great and wear long. wasn't gonna say anything because they are swamped and i'm waiting on my order. wont put them on my personal they are a little loud and vibrate but for work trucks $80 it is the only way to go.


----------

